# All Pet Photo Show 2011 - Bird Class!



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

*Welcome to the ALL PET PHOTO SHOW 2011!*

All Pet Photo Show is a fun photographic show. We are judging the subject, as well as the composition of the photos - so you don't have to be the best photographer to enter!

All money raised from this event will be split evenly and donated to Canine Partners and Wood Green Animal Shelters.
To find out more, visit Welcome to Canine Partners and Welcome - Wood Green Animal Shelters

Class List

1 - DOGS:
1.1) Most Handsome Dog
1.2) Prettiest Bitch
1.3) Cutest Puppy (Under 1 year)
1.4) Best Veteran
1.5) Best Head Shot
1.6) Best Action Shot

2 - CATS:
2.1) Most Handsome Tom
2.2) Prettiest Queen
2.3) Cutest Kitten (Under 1 year)
2.4) Best Veteran
2.5) Best Headshot
2.6) Best Action Shot

3 - HORSES/PONIES:
3.1) Most Handsome Gelding
3.2) Prettiest Mare
3.3) Best Veteran
3.4) Best Headshot
3.5) Best Action Shot (Non-Ridden)
3.6) Best Action Shot (Ridden)

4 - SMALL ANIMALS
4.1) Hamsters
4.2) Gerbils
4.3) Mice
4.4) Rats
4.5) Rabbits
4.6) Guinea-Pigs
4.7) Chinchillas, Degus and Chipmunks
4.8) Ferrets

5 - OTHER PETS
5.1) Livestock (Goats, Sheep, Cows, Pigs, Alpacas, Donkeys)
5.2) Reptiles (Snakes, Lizards, Chelonia, Amphibians, Inverts etc)
5.3) Birds (Parrots, Aviary Birds, Birds of Prey and Poultry)

All entries will automatically be entered into the Rosie Memorial Judges Choice Award.

Prizes (TBC, SEE WEBSITE FOR REGULAR UPDATES)

There will be prize cards for all photos placed 1st-6th in each class.

The overall winner of each category (Dogs, Cats, Horses, Small Animals and Other) along with reserve will win prizes too. (Toys, Treats and Rosettes TBC, could change, see website for regular updates)

DOGS:
Overall Winner - Rosette + Toy and Treats + Handmade Dog Soap plus Year Subscription to Pet Focus Magazine 
Reserve - Rosette + Toy and Treats

CATS:
Overall Winner - Rosette + Toy and Treats +Year Subscription to Pet Focus Magazine
Reserve - Rosette + Toy and Treats

HORSES:
Overall Winner - Rosette + Treats + Padfoot and Rattigan Charm Bracelet (Home - Padfoot and Rattigan Jewellery) 
Reserve - Rosette + Treats

SMALL ANIMALS:
Overall Winner - Rosette + Small Animal KONG and Treats + Year Subscription to Pet Focus Magazine
Reserve - Rosette + Small Animal KONG and Treats

OTHER:
Overall Winner - Rosette + Treats +Portrait Commission by Carla (Carlas Art)
Reserve - Rosette + Treats

There will be a special prize for the Rosie Memorial Judges Choice. This will be the photo that stands out most in terms of photographic technique, composition and quality. The winner will receive a large, limited edition signed print of Pollyanna Pickering's fox cubs.

With thanks to:
- Handmade Natural Dog Soap from Natural Soap For Your Dog - Home
- Pet Focus Magazine Subscriptions from Welcome to PetFocus Magazine - Dogs, Cats, Small Pets, Birds, Fish and Reptiles. 
- Carlas Art Portrait from Carlas Art
- Padfoot and Rattigan Charm Bracelet from Home - Padfoot and Rattigan Jewellery 
- KONG from Dog & Cat Toys & Dog Treats - Pet Toys, Dog Chew Toys | KONG Company

Rules

- CLOSING DATE IS SEPTEMBER 1ST 2011

- All pictures must be sent as quality prints, and must have written on the back, the following details:
~Your Name
~Your Address
~Pets Name
~Pets Species/Breed
~Pets Age
~Clearly state which class you are entering

- Photos/Pets can be entered into more than one class, however only one photo of each pet can be entered into each class. There is no limit to the number of pets you can enter.

- No digitally altered photos allowed (can be cropped, brightness/contrast) and work must be your own.

- When entering, please include the following:
~Self addressed A4 Jiffy Bag for returning photos/results/prizes
~12 x 1st class stamps (any left over will be returned to you)
~Completed Entry form
~Cheque for entry fee, payable to Annie Dowell

- I will ask for receipts from each charity after the competition as proof of donation.

Entry fee is 50p per photo, per class.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

ENTRY FORM

NAME: 
ADDRESS: 
PHONE: 
EMAIL:

TOTAL NUMBER OF PHOTOS SENT:-

CHEQUE PAYABLE TO 'Annie Dowell
 Entry donation (50p per photo, per class)

TOTAL AMOUNT £

CHECK YOU HAVE ENCLOSED:- please tick
 Padded Envelope (minimum A4)
 12 x 1st Class Stamps
 Cheque

------------------------------------------------------------------------

To find out more, visit Home - All Pet Photo Show or email [email protected]

You can also PM me at any of the following:
Pet Forums (Tapir)
Horse and Hound (allpetphotoshow)
Mad about Hamsters (Rhino)
Ferrets Forum (loobylou)
Fancy Rats (chandon)


----------

